# Stocking a new tank



## mjmg8rs (Sep 8, 2015)

Since I started putting a new tank together - I have been doing a lot of reading. Unfortunately I am much more confused than when I started.. Here is the story..

I have a 110 gallon tank, I am trying to figure out how to stock it..
I have read about tanks that are all Hap / Peacock, I have read about tanks that are all mbuna, and I have read about Large Community tanks..

The general theme is don't put in too many dominant males, don't put in ones that look alike and don't create a situation where they will cross breed.

What I could really use is something that says do try this..

I would like a tank that has lots of color, is fun to watch - and they may breed. I am not going to get a lot of other tanks for breeding pairs etc...

I liked the idea of the large community tank - but cant figure it out.. 
I have seen some "recipes" including a common setup in this forum, but I just cant figure it out.
Here is what I am thinking about - you guys can tell me where I am way off base..

Red Zebra
Venustus
Peacock with lots of color (red or blue)
Perlmutt
Yellow lab
So am I way off here? 
Mike


----------



## klimarov (May 12, 2015)

i had experience with haps, mbunas and peacocks. Currently have a barely working tank, with impossible mix. Good thing, fish does not fight. To your question.

red zebra, perlmutt, yellow lab are mbuna. Red Zebras and Yellow Labs will mostly be incompatible, i had them set up, just 2 species in a tank and they killed each other until 2 red zebras (still alive) remained. General rule for cichlids (haps, mbuna, peacock) is 1 male per 3 females, or all male tank. Of course there are exceptions, for example Dimasoni.

Haps and peacocks grow large, therefore will require lots of space. Your tank can hold them of course, but just not as many as mbunas. Mbunas are also much more territorial, they pick a rock and that is it, it's theirs and no one is allowed inside.

Also it's possible to mix haps, peacocks and mbunas. That's what i did right now and so far it's working out. only one rule, haps/ peacock shall have size advantage when first stocking, else mbunas will pick them out one by one. Mbunas on the other hand should always be big enough for haps and peacock not to swallow.

To your list. you could go mbunas, pick between zebras, yellow lab, mix with perlmutt and dimasoni, that's lots of colors. For mbunas, get them juvenile and mix them all in at the same time. especially it applies to dimasoni.

For haps, venestus and peacocks will work. Also suggest you to look into livingstonii, similar to venestus but has different personality, in my opinion better. In general haps have special personality treats per specie, where mbunas are pretty much the same, remind me of young kids that want to constantly fight.

Lastly, no mater for what set up you go, i'd suggest adding 1 red tail shark, when grown they are beautiful jet black color. This is a stand alone fish, think of it as adding a cherry into your cocktail. Fish is hardy, adaptable to high ph, mine adapted to 8.0. Also it's smart and due to being some what aggressive does well with cichlids.


----------



## mjmg8rs (Sep 8, 2015)

Great - and thanks..
so if the mbunas breed - wont the haps eat the fry??

Also how does a albino red top fit in this mix - I think it is just another mbuna right?

so let me make sure I got this:
1) 3 types of mbuna - 1 male, 3 female each (Perlmutt, Red Zebra and Dimasoni) 
(what about red top albino question above)
2) Haps / Peacocks - 2 types (Livingstonii or Venustus) and peacock of some type 1 male, 3 female

total 20 fish plus a shark

is that enough for a 110 gallon tank ??
Thanks a lot for response..
Mike


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank? You want 72" long for Nimbochromis.

I would do 1m:4f ratios if the fish are peaceful. I would not combine aggressive mbuna like zebra and demasoni with haps or peacocks.


----------



## mjmg8rs (Sep 8, 2015)

It's a tall - 48 "" long, 18"" deep, 30"" tall

yep that's what I thought you would say - so you would recommend all mbuna ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can do all mbuna or haps and peacocks but stick to fish that mature <= 7".

You can combine some mbuna with haps and peacocks, but ideally it would be:
Least risk: yellow labs
Little riskier: Acei


----------



## mjmg8rs (Sep 8, 2015)

What about the red top albino?
If I go all Mbuna, can they coexist with red zebra ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

First we need to agree on what is meant by a red top albino. Metriaclima pyrsonotos albino? Metriaclima greshakei albino? Metriaclima emmiltos albino?

You could stock any of those as one of your species, but I would not mix with another Metriaclima like estherae (red zebra).


----------



## mjmg8rs (Sep 8, 2015)

Thought you might ask - and assumed that was your answer..

Here is a pic -


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmmm, a white fish with a red fin. What was it sold to you as? If the name was only red top albino I'd consider him an unknown hybrid. I would avoid any tank mates that are in the fish's suspected parentage (Metriaclima possibly).

Try a pic in the Unidentified forum...include the nose if you can in a profile shot.


----------



## mjmg8rs (Sep 8, 2015)

I did in the unidentified forum - Response follows:

__________________________________________
Re: Help with a couple of cichlids

Postby noki » Tue Sep 15, 2015 11:34 pm

1. albino Red Top Zebra... maybe bred with Greshakei but no one seems to know if these are pure

When I looked up albino Red Top Zebra - I get the following: Which is the Greshakei
_________________________________________

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2317

Believe me I am no expert..

I was too uninformed to ask when I bought it - now I know better


----------



## klimarov (May 12, 2015)

To your question on fish amount. The amount of cichlids you can put in a tank depends on a footprint of the tank unlike community fish which goes 1-3g per fish (depending on it's max size). Since your tank is rather tall, you will not be able to fit too much fish, as you will either have to go overstocking, or cause lots of aggression and loose fish.

About species placed in a tank. If you want perfect set up, i wouldn't do more than 3 species (be it mbunas or haps). The more species you get the more rules for accommodation you have to observe.

As for mix and match species, there plenty of suggested set ups on internet. from own experience i can only say what will not work out. Labs with red zebras (regular red zebras) as mentioned before. Red zebras with Acei, Acei are less aggressive, but combine them with red zebras and they will fight to death.

as mentioned above, Demasoni and Red zebras are very aggressive. If you ever decide you like dimasoni and want to try them out, make sure you get them juvenile and all at once. they don't accept new buddies and will kill them off, also mixing adult dimasoni from different tanks si bad idea, they will fight. That is why you get them all at once as juveniles.

Also Tropheus species, for example Duboisi, are very aggressive. Sure you can mix them, but you have to be ready to loose some fish.

Lastly for Red tail shark, i only suggested it as an option to add color (that jet black is quite nice). As i said before, it's a stand alone fish, it doesn't need buddies to feel happy or else and it works out well pretty much with any cichlid that can't swallow it whole.


----------

